# USB SuperDrive non reconnu sur MacBook Pro



## treza (27 Février 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai un MacBook Pro early 2011 OS X 10.6.8 dont le lecteur DVD interne fonctionne très bien. Mais je voudrais utiliser un lecteur externe, j'ai donc connecté un lecteur DVD externe USB SuperDrive mais il n'est pas reconnu (il n'apparaît pas dans "Utilitaire de disque", et lorsque j'introduis un disque DVD dans la fente celui-ci n'est pas "absorbé").
Est-ce normal avec les ordinateurs portables déjà équipés d'un lecteur DVD, ou faut-il faire quelque chose qui m'aurait échappé?
Par avance merci de vos conseils...
Treza


----------



## Karmalolo (27 Février 2014)

Celui-ci?
SuperDrive USB Apple - Apple Store (France)
Pas compatible avec ton MBP


----------



## treza (27 Février 2014)

Oui c'est ce modèle, merci de ta réponse. Car j'étais loin de penser qu'un lecteur DVD Apple ne soit pas compatible avec un MacBook Pro "vieux" de 3 ans "seulement"!...


----------



## Locke (27 Février 2014)

treza a dit:


> Oui c'est ce modèle, merci de ta réponse. Car j'étais loin de penser qu'un lecteur DVD Apple ne soit pas compatible avec un MacBook Pro "vieux" de 3 ans "seulement"!...



C'est bien mentionné dans la page que te cites *Karmalolo*...



> Configuration requise
> Compatible avec les ordinateurs suivants :
> MacBook Pro avec écran Retina
> MacBook Air
> ...


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2014)

treza a dit:


> Oui c'est ce modèle, merci de ta réponse. Car j'étais loin de penser qu'un lecteur DVD Apple ne soit pas compatible avec un MacBook Pro "vieux" de 3 ans "seulement"!...


 
Les Macs autres que ceux mentionnés par Apple dans "Configuration requise" ne délivrent pas une puissance électrique sufisante sur le port USB pour alimenter ce superdrive externe

Il faut peut-être essayer avec un cable usb en Y (qui se branche simultanément sur 2 ports usb pour doubler la puissance électrique disponible)


----------



## Locke (27 Février 2014)

Comme dit *r e m y*, un câble en Y de ce type...






...mais pas sûr que ça fonctionne ?


----------



## treza (27 Février 2014)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien mentionné dans la page que te cites *Karmalolo*...


J'avais bien compris, seulement le sens de ma remarque était de marquer mon étonnement face à un "vieillissement accéléré" du matériel qui par voie de conséquence n'est rapidement plus compatible avec quantité de logiciels et autres périphériques... Sans doute un effet concret de la logique du marché!...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h49 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Les Macs autres que ceux mentionnés par Apple dans "Configuration requise" ne délivrent pas une puissance électrique sufisante sur le port USB pour alimenter ce superdrive externe
> 
> Il faut peut-être essayer avec un cable usb en Y (qui se branche simultanément sur 2 ports usb pour doubler la puissance électrique disponible)


Merci à vous deux remy et Locke pour ce conseil.


----------



## Locke (27 Février 2014)

Comme mentionné par *r e m y*, ce n'est pas l'âge du Mac qui pose problème, mais le coté alimentation électrique des ports USB qui est bien plus faible. Le cahier des charges des connectiques _(puissance)_ étant différent par gamme de matériel chez Apple. Allez savoir pourquoi ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2014)

L'explication est simple.... C'est en 2009 qu'Apple a sorti ce superdrive externe pour offrir une solution aux acheteurs du Mac mini dont Apple avait supprimé le lecteur de DVD.
Ce superdrive externe etant gourmand en énergie, Apple a installé sur ce Mac mini un port usb de forte puissance électrique.

Ensuite, au fur et à mesure qu'Apple a supprimé les superdrive interne, elle a doté les Macs correspondant du port USB ad hoc pour utiliser ce superdrive externe

Par contre, pour les Macs ayant encore un superdrive interne (même plus récents que ce vieux Mac mini et le superdrive externe), Apple n'a pas jugé utile de rendre les ports usb capables d'utiliser ce superdrive gourmand....


----------



## treza (27 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> L'explication est simple.... C'est en 2009 qu'Apple a sorti ce superdrive externe pour offrir une solution aux acheteurs du Mac mini dont Apple avait supprimé le lecteur de DVD.
> Ce superdrive externe etant gourmand en énergie, Apple a installé sur ce Mac mini un port usb de forte puissance électrique.
> 
> Ensuite, au fur et à mesure qu'Apple a supprimé les superdrive interne, elle a doté les Macs correspondant du port USB ad hoc pour utiliser ce superdrive externe
> ...


Cela signifie donc qu'aucun SuperDrive externe ne peut fonctionner sur un Mac déjà muni d'un lecteur dvd interne... c'est logique mais radicalement rigide pour qui souhaite utiliser un SuperDrive externe... sauf si le câble USB en Y s'avère être une alternative possible.


----------



## PDD (27 Février 2014)

Même mon MacBook Pro Retina mid 2012 a besoin de la prise usb double pour graver avec le Samsung SE 208 DB pourtant renseigné comme compatible avec le Retina. Pour lire la prise simple suffit.


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2014)

treza a dit:


> Cela signifie donc qu'aucun SuperDrive externe ne peut fonctionner sur un Mac déjà muni d'un lecteur dvd interne... c'est logique mais radicalement rigide pour qui souhaite utiliser un SuperDrive externe... sauf si le câble USB en Y s'avère être une alternative possible.


 

Il y a d'autres lecteurs/graveurs externes que celui d'Apple! 
(souvent moins chers et potentiellement offrant d'autres possibilités, comme la gestion des disques BluRay par exemple)


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2014)

Salut *treza*. 

Je ne pense pas que ce soit une question d'alimentation électrique. C'est dû au fait que le fichier : 


```
/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/[COLOR="Blue"]com.apple.Boot.plist[/COLOR]
```

 de ton Mac est dépourvu de l'implémentation permettant le fonctionnement du Super-Drive_Externe d'Apple (eh oui! surréaliste, mais vrai : les Macs listés non-compatibles par Apple ont, à l'installation de tout OS sur leur disque interne, un fichier lacunaire empêchant l'exploitation du lecteur externe d'Apple).

C'était le cas de mon _MacBook Pro_Early 2011_ (*le même que le tien*). Une simple édition du fichier-système cité permet de tourner la difficulté et de 'restaurer' la compatibilité avec le Super-Drive_Externe Apple, lequel fonctionne désormais impeccablement avec ce Mac.


Va voir à ce fil : mac-fin-2012-superdrive-usb-apple, message #4 où ton serviteur a détaillé  la _version facile_ de la manip (il suffit d'insérer arch=x86_64 mbasd=1 dans une chaîne vide du fichier et de re-démarrer avant d'utiliser le Super-Drive externe).


Mais comme il y a toujours des amateurs de difficulté, j'avais détaillé aussi au message #12 la _version difficile_ - laquelle, évidemment, passe par le «Terminal» comme tous les chemins par _Rome_ (comme mon professeur de Latin n'arrêtait pas de me le seriner : quand tu as le choix entre la _lecto facilior_ et la _lectio difficilior_, choisis toujours la _lectio difficilior_ )


----------



## PDD (27 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Il y a d'autres lecteurs/graveurs externes que celui d'Apple!
> (souvent moins chers et potentiellement offrant d'autres possibilités, comme la gestion des disques BluRay par exemple)


Avec mon Samsung "compatible" Mac il faut 1,4 A pour graver, donc impérativement deux connexions usb...(usb3 dans mon cas).


----------



## treza (4 Mars 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *treza*.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que ce soit une question d'alimentation électrique. C'est dû au fait que le fichier :
> 
> ...


Merci macomaniac pour ta réponse, que je découvre tardivement pensant qu'il n'y avait pas de solution... comme quoi tout vient à point...


----------



## fia68 (7 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous ,

Après avoir remplacé le superdrive interne de mon MBP pour le remplacer par un SSD de 256 Go , comme certainement d'autres l'ont fait je me suis procuré aujourd'hui un Superdrive USB , mais celui ci m'affiche le message : Superdrive USB Apple n'est pas compatible avec ce Mac , même après avoir modifié le fichier _.plist_ rien n'a faire ... 
Cela serait il du a OSX Yosemite ? 

Merci de votre aide ...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2014)

Salut *fia*.

Le _patch_ du fichier com.apple.boot.plist a joué (et continue de jouer) vaillamment son rôle sur les Macs listés comme non compatibles avec le «Super-Drive Externe» USB d'Apple, pour autant que ces Macs supportent un échantillon d'OSX *non inférieur à «Snow Léopard 10.6»* mais aussi *non supérieur à «Mavericks 10.9.2»*.

Si l'OS en place est «Léopard 10.5», aucune chance de faire reconnaître le «Super-Drive Externe» USB d'Apple. Mais si l'OS en place est «Mavericks» dans une MÀJ entre 10.9.3 et 10.9.5, ou a fortiori «Yosemite 10.10», alors le _patch_ ne marche plus et s'affiche le message fatal &#9940;&#65038; : _Périphérique USB non pris en charge sur ce Mac_ [j'ai essayé par toutes sortes de moyens sournois de berner le Système pour restaurer la prise en charge du «Super-Drive Externe» USB d'Apple sur un Mac non listé comme compatible supportant une version d'OSX postérieure à «Mavericks 10.9.2» : peine perdue, je me suis fait rouler dans la farine].

De guerre lasse, j'ai acheté sur «Amazon» ce &#9758;VicTsing Lecteur/graveur de CD/DVD externe USB Compatible Apple MacBook Pro/Air/Mac mini&#9756; à seulement 31,89&#8364; : c'est un clone exact et sans complexe du lecteur de DVD d'Apple d'emblée fonctionnel.

Je te renvoie (pour davantage d'argumentaire) à ma contribution à ce fil : &#9758;usb-superdrive-reconnu-imac-2009&#9756; (message #6) et pour finir ce texte décevant par une image aguichante, voici l'ersatz chinois :


----------



## Cirillo (20 Septembre 2021)

bonjour, est ce le même pb pour le Mac Book Pro Apple M1 2021 avec l'adaptateur Hub sur lequel j'ai branché le Superdrive svp ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour *Cirillo*

Ton portable Mac est a priori compatible avec le Super Drive USB Apple. Regarde cette page Apple : ☞*Connexion au lecteur SuperDrive USB Apple*☜. Il faudrait que tu branches directement (sans hub) le lecteur externe via un connecteur USB <=> USB-C.


----------



## Cirillo (22 Septembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Cirillo*
> 
> Ton portable Mac est a priori compatible avec le Super Drive USB Apple. Regarde cette page Apple : ☞*Connexion au lecteur SuperDrive USB Apple*☜. Il faudrait que tu branches directement (sans hub) le lecteur externe via un connecteur USB <=> USB-C.


Bonjour, y a t il un moyen de contourner ce pb sans acheter un nouvel adaptateur: on m'a vendu le hub comme étant exhaustif pour connecter tous les périphériques. Merci de me donner une combine si elle existe  !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2021)

Il y a eu 2 procédés : le *1er* fonctionnait avec des OS de type ancien et se bornait à éditer un fichier de la Bibliothèque Générale de l'OS > le *2è* avec des OS de type récent (non *apfs*) et impliquait en plus de l'édition de fichier évoquée une instruction modifiant une variable de la *NVRAM*. Note bien que ces procédés étaient requis uniquement pour des Mac incorporant un Super-Drive lecteur de DVD > et qui se trouvaient donc exclus a priori d'usage d'un Super-Drive USB externe uniquement compatible avec des Mac sans Super-Drive interne.

- *3* facteurs proscrivent cette bidouille sur ton Mac : *a)* tu as un Mac sans Super-Drive interne lecteur de DVD --> donc aucune édition du fichier de la Bibliothèque Générale de l'OS n'est requise pour que ton Mac compatible avec le lecteur externe USB > *b)* tu as un Mac avec l'OS Big Sur installé --> ce qui fait que le Système de l'OS dont relève la Bibliothèque Générale est verrouillé et inamovible = impossible d'éditer le fichier > *c)* tu as un *Mac M1* --> ce qui a pour conséquence que les variables de la *NVRAM* ne sont pas éditables comme pour les Mac Intel (si même certaines le sont --> il est extrêmement périlleux d'aller y bidouiller sous peine de proscrire le démarrage de l'OS).​
En conséquence : avec ton *Mac M1* / sans Super-Drive interne / supportant Big Sur => tu dois faire abstraction de solutions du passé qui n'ont plus de validité.


----------



## Cirillo (22 Septembre 2021)

OK, mais sais tu pourquoi le Hub ne joue pas son rôle avec le Super drive externe stp ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2021)

Là : tu m'en demande trop. Je ne suis pas compétent en matériel Mac. Je conjecture qu'une connection directe du Super-Drive au port USB-C du Mac via un convertisseur ferait l'affaire. Je conçois que tu n'aies pas envie d'acheter un tel câble pour des prunes. Quoique... pour brancher des clés USB au Mac c'est plus pratique qu'avec un hub - du moins c'est ce qui est ressorti en ce qui me concerne à l'usage.

- si tu veux faire un test gratuit : essaie de voir avec une connaissance ayant un Mac à ports USB-C qui pourrait te prêter un connecteur USB <=> USB-C. Ou carrément va dans une boutique qui s'occupe de Mac avec ton Mac et ton Super-Drive et demande s'ils peuvent te faire le test (grâcieusement sans doute pour si peu).​


----------

